# Drahthaar Breeders



## drahtman (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi everyone ,

I have decided to get a drahthaar! I am looking at several breeders, Vom Cohansey, Vom Jagdkonig, Vom altmoor. Does anyone know anything about these breeders? What are the pros and cons of this breed or breeders? I mainly hunt upland birds and waterfowl but hunt some fur. Any additional info would be more than appreciated!

Thanks you
Drahtman


----------

